# Not sure what I should do



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Well, my silkie rooster (silkies are supposed to be docile!) attacked me this morning. He's always been a little skittish, so I'd try to keep my distance. I guess I got too close this time, and he charged at me. I guess he spurred me seeing how he drew some blood. He charged at me several times after that. Probably shouldn't have run, but yeah. 😂 He's fast. Should I give him a second chance? Give him to someone who might could do something with him? Or cut my loses and kill him?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Which one? 

Sad to say, he'll remain that way. I kept one that was like that his entire life about 8 years. Nothing changed his mind about coming after me. But I knew he'd do it and just made sure he couldn't hurt me.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

My beautiful paint. 😭 I'm heartbroken. 

Yes, that's what I wondered. Wow, I don't think I'd wanna deal with that for 8 years. Thanks for replying, Robin!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I miss my roosters but my hens are so sweet except that buttercup sometimes bites me for attention but chestnut never bites me and they just peck me haha chestnut bites buttercup but then she doesn’t bite me so she recognizes me


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

LOL. Our layers peck me when they're hungry.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

SilkieGirl said:


> My beautiful paint. 😭 I'm heartbroken.
> 
> Yes, that's what I wondered. Wow, I don't think I'd wanna deal with that for 8 years. Thanks for replying, Robin!


I'm sorry. You can try rehoming him. I did that with one I had and he settled and quit attacking. 

Many have concerns that that aggressiveness is handed down to peeps. I'm not so sure I believe the same. My Chiclett was a witch but her parents were sweethearts.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Thank you. Hmm, I think I'll try. It's worth a shot.

That doesn't make sense. I don't see how their behavior could be passed down to their offspring.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They think it's in the genetics to be buttheads. So chances are they'll pass that gene down to the young to be buttheads.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

LOL. I don't think so. That's like judging someone by their parent's actions.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> LOL. Our layers peck me when they're hungry.


How would you know they hungry don’t you have food there


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

We don't free feed them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Which birds? Your dad's? If they're not meat birds they should have feed out full time. Chickens are like horses, they constantly browse.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Yes, they're my dad's. I feed them in the morning and after lunch, then I let them out.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> They think it's in the genetics to be buttheads. So chances are they'll pass that gene down to the young to be buttheads.


Robin is correct. In birds, there are indeed many behavioral traits which can be genetic.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Huh, that's really weird. I guess I shouldn't breed him, just in case. Thanks, guys!


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Well, I decided to give him a second chance. This morning when I was putting their waterer back in the pen after filling it up with fresh water, he attempted to charge at me several times. He didn't stop until I started to sing to him. It actually worked, he seemed to calm down, and walked away like everything was fine. I called my grandfather last week and he has volunteered to take him. He actually enjoys silkie. I wish I could have found a use for the rooster, but I don't have the tolerance or patience.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Talk about a fantastic video. That's amazing! 

At least you'll know he has a good home since you don't feel like singing when you're outside with the bad boy.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Video? 

When I said, "enjoys silkie," I meant that he's going to eat him. That wasn't clear, I apologize.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, you singing when he thinks it's a good time to attack you and watch him walk away once you start. 

I don't think you get how cool that is if he keeps doing that.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Ohh, I get it now. 

I don't guess I do. I do wonder if it'll continue to work. He's bound to try to attack me again tomorrow, so I guess we'll see. Thanks, Robin!


----------



## Chickens2022 (Aug 1, 2021)

I can see the next "Grumpy Cat"-like animal superstar 😅


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

😂 I don't know about that. 

R.I.P Grumpy.


----------



## Chickens2022 (Aug 1, 2021)

You should try out different songs to see wether some of them work better or others make him more aggressive ^^ Celine Dion, Meat Loaf and Justin Bieber probably 😆 Imagine yourself singing "My heart will go on" in your chicken run and watching your rooster sitting down in awe 🤣


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

LOL, yeah. I hear that chickens prefer classical music, so maybe no with JB and Meat Loaf.

I feel like he'd be like what is this idiot doing? I've never seen so much emotion before.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wonder how he'd react to a radio.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Same. I might have to see in the morning.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

robin416 said:


> They think it's in the genetics to be buttheads. So chances are they'll pass that gene down to the young to be buttheads.


Now, I'm hearing that if you breed an aggressive rooster to a gentle hen, the chicks won't be aggressive. So I don't know. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Only one way to find out. Do it. But if you can keeps long enough to see if there's any bad behavior going on.

I was forced to do the same because so many things that were not correct carried through over the years. Some of them just didn't make any sense so I tested the truth of them when I could.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Yes, I'll keep the offspring just in case. 

Yeah, I just wish I could the facts straight. I guess it'll just be a learning experience, whatever happens.


----------



## blulady (8 mo ago)

I am new but how about using a spray bottle to spray him, might break him of it. If he think you will spray every time he does.


----------



## ChickenWhat?? (8 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> Which birds? Your dad's? If they're not meat birds they should have feed out full time. Chickens are like horses, they constantly browse.


Chickens are way easier than horses. My boys are hard to catch, play quien es mas macho, and get into all kinds of things. The chickens are easier. I just grab them, hold them close, and they settle. But they're still a pain. I have to
completely clean the coops every day and they aren't picky when it comes to where they poop; water dish, food dish, etc.
They used to be free range until two of them just disappeared. Since then, they've been confined to their coops.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

ChickenWhat?? said:


> Chickens are way easier than horses. My boys are hard to catch, play quien es mas macho, and get into all kinds of things. The chickens are easier. I just grab them, hold them close, and they settle. But they're still a pain. I have to
> completely clean the coops every day and they aren't picky when it comes to where they poop; water dish, food dish, etc.
> They used to be free range until two of them just disappeared. Since then, they've been confined to their coops.


If you don't have one might I suggest a covered run. That way they can be outdoors and still protected.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

blulady said:


> I am new but how about using a spray bottle to spray him, might break him of it. If he think you will spray every time he does.


I don't think chickens can understand discipline like that. I know you're supposed to avoid spraying any animal with water. It just breaks the trust and makes them mad.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just ignore him. It's what I did with the one I kept for so many years. He couldn't hurt me and I knew he was going to do it so he didn't usually surprise me. 

It must have been frustrating to him that he couldn't chase me off.


----------

